# Kidney Dialisys



## Downthepipe (Feb 14, 2012)

Working in bid for dialysis center and looking for any insight from you guys this is a ton of plumbing and pressure not to miss something


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Don't miss anything.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

we have done a couple in the last couple years. usually another company will do any filter water and theres a ton of it. i cant think of anything thats not seen on the prints.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Downthepipe said:


> Working in bid for dialysis center and looking for any insight from you guys this is a ton of plumbing and pressure not to miss something



Could you be a touch more specific?


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Downthepipe said:


> Working in bid for dialysis center and looking for any insight from you guys this is a ton of plumbing and pressure not to miss something


I worked for a company that does tons of work at dialysis centers the bigest problem is they use tons of bleach and it rot`s out stainers on sinks as well as stainless steel sinks. The shc 80 pvc for the dialysis machine piping is pretty easy just have to make sure that there are no dead ends. Bacteria builds up and then can contaminate the entire system thus making them have to clean the system before they can start dialysis on any patients.


----------



## Downthepipe (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for responding 
To be somewhat specific without bogging down:
It appears valve boxes at chairs(stations) only require a drain fromP.C. RO to chair not clear if BFP at chair and installed by whom
Who provides three valve bypass for separate filtration units P.C. Or RO contr
Any advice for tempered water on process line tempering valves don't typically operate with the greatest precision


----------



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

Downthepipe said:


> Thanks for responding
> To be somewhat specific without bogging down:
> It appears valve boxes at chairs(stations) only require a drain fromP.C. RO to chair not clear if BFP at chair and installed by whom
> Who provides three valve bypass for separate filtration units P.C. Or RO contr
> Any advice for tempered water on process line tempering valves don't typically operate with the greatest precision


I do a lot of service work for dialysis center. I typically see one backflow device in the filtration room for the process water and one for premisis isolation. Not at each chair. 

The plumbing contractor will also typically stop at the booster pump and the RO installer will go from there. 

I have had great luck with Leonard Mixing valves for tempered water 65-80 degrees. But that would normally be spec'd out in the equipment schedule so someone doesnt install a shower valve. Make sure there is a cold water bypass on the tempering valves. They require anual maintenance and they wont want you shutting them down to work on them.

Some one alrealy said something about strainers. A lot of the places drain there saleen bags into the sinks (dirty sink) and it destroys brass strainers (grid and basket). Im talking a couple months so it will still be warrany repairs.


----------



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

Also, water heater sizing is important if they have RO starage. Im talking 200-1000 gallons of non stop tempered water. it may drain down the water heater pretty quick.


----------



## Downthepipe (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you to all. We have submitted the bid word is we were the high bid however the GC told me we had the most concise proposal. Therefore the fat lady has not sang. I appreciate the tips from all.


----------

